# Bug out days are over



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I had an idea for you, but all I can say is I hope things improve for you and that bugging in, if necessary, will work for you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I can't begin to imagine your frustration. My asthma knocked me on my butt this summer and I've been having a really tough time dealing with my limitations. But that's nothing compared to your journey. I can offer empathy, and you've got it, but nothing meaningful I'm afraid.

I know you've put a lot into bugging OUT, but hopefully you'll be able to convert some of that energy investment into creative ways to bug IN. Hidden bunkers...?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

woodsman23 said:


> I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


I'm in a similar boat,my back and legs are shot and my B.P is nuts.

Here's hoping some skill I have is useful enough for some group to feed me and take me in.

Keep prepping bro,there's always a chance until they shovel dirt on you.

:surrender: <- never <-forever.its life.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a lot more to being prepared than just being ready to bug out -- this is not the end for you. I believe the majority of prepping is mental/spiritual and that is with you wherever you go so dont get down on your situation .

A person can prep their whole life and be sidelined by some event such as this *if *they let the event sideline them -- dont let it. God has a plan for you and nothing can take you off course from that plan but yourself -- focus on staying within Gods plans and be willing to give up your plans (buggin' out) if His plans call for something else. He will sustain you better than any of your preps ever could. This is true for any of us and our plans.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

woodsman23 said:


> I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


I hope you can get a transplant in time. The real concern after that is the availability of all the medications that you'll need.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a kidney patient and I understand. I only have one kidney and it is at 29%GFR. I still have a little time before I have to start dialysis. I've thought about the ramifications if a BO was needed. 

I flipped it and am just prepping for bugging in. 
All we can do is all we can do.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

TheAnt said:


> There is a lot more to being prepared than just being ready to bug out -- this is not the end for you. I believe the majority of prepping is mental/spiritual and that is with you wherever you go so dont get down on your situation .
> 
> A person can prep their whole life and be sidelined by some event such as this *if *they let the event sideline them -- dont let it. God has a plan for you and nothing can take you off course from that plan but yourself -- focus on staying within Gods plans and be willing to give up your plans (buggin' out) if His plans call for something else. He will sustain you better than any of your preps ever could. This is true for any of us and our plans.


 Good reply.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

woodsman23 said:


> I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


 I'm sorry to hear about your DX ,but don't give up.Seek knowledge,even alternative medicine if its not harmful of course.
We won't leave either,too old and hubby is disabled,and I'm not a spring chicken myself.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

*disabled but still fighting hard*

I have noticed that many of us are disabled to the point that bugging out would be extremely hard. some of us, like me, are physically disabled and will need help if we bug out. Perhaps we can start a thread or sticky that will help us find equipment and supplies that may be special to our needs.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

woodsman23 said:


> I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


Woodsman, you are not alone in this predicament; my dh is 50 lbs. overweight and I am still recovering from broken toes--in other words, I can't run or tiptoe yet and may never.
We aren't going anywhere...we'll meet our fate with varmints, gangs, or the new Madrid fault right here.

You're on my prayer list now--will see to that at church Sunday.
Imagine all the stares I'll get when I add you; telling them I don't know your name, but I became acquainted with you on the prepper forum...:scratch
Oh, voy!!!:ignore:

Now, don't get me wrong---I have a locker full of stuff in the SUV, and 6 BOBs ready to throw in the car beside the SUV; IF someone warns me to get out of the house!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I have noticed that many of us are disabled to the point that bugging out would be extremely hard. some of us, like me, are physically disabled and will need help if we bug out. Perhaps we can start a thread or sticky that will help us find equipment and supplies that may be special to our needs.


 Good idea,wheres the thread?:congrat:


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

woodsman.............I'm praying for you....God is sooo big, He's on your side... also, I don't think being prepared is limited to just 1 plan or choice. Being prepared is being able to cope with whatever situation you find yourself in. and actually, thriving...not just getting by. I don't know what you believe in but I pray that God the Father touch your physical body and give peace and hope to your spiritual body...........We will continue to pray healing and hope for you. What Ant wrote to you was awesome, re read his post. God Bless


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

*bug out*

Well Im 58.5 yrs old and altho not in a situation as bad as yours and others..loaded with a pack of 40 lbs and carrying two guns plus mags ..a 50 -60 yard jog is about my limit..Im looking more and more at a bug in scenario for that reason and not wanting to leave guns ammo and food here for some zombies to get makes a BO a last ditch scenario...who knows..even holding out for a few days could make the difference, at least in my local..good luck to you anyways


----------



## Irishjaeger (Aug 18, 2011)

woodsman23 said:


> I am as of now on dialysis and am dependant on a machine to clean my blood, i am hoping for a transplant soon... This really sucks all these years and i am all set and now this... WTf... Any ideas???


I'll be praying you get the transplant as soon as possible and all goes well.


----------



## davjan4 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might find this of interst. The argument is valid. It's a good article, exept that high a diets are not bad. Not going into it here, but done my reasearch...
Ketogenic Diet | High fat diet: Ketogenic diet reverses kidney damage from diabetes - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I feel for you man, was almost at that point myself. I dont know what the cause was for your kidney problem was but I have diabetes and it hit mine hard.

Just posted a thread on something that could help, check it out, it is titled "EDTA" and is in the Health & Medicine Forum.


----------

